# Starting Problems



## RabbitGTI1983 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok heres my situation:
I bought an 83 gti and its been sitting in my garage for over a year. I was able to start it on my first try and so I let it run for a while. While running, it sounded as if a cylinder was not igniting properly. So with my thinking I figured to replace the rotor, distributor cap, wires and plugs. Plugs were adjusted to right clearances and everything was put in right. Go to start the car, engine is turning but no start. So I turned the engine several times and started to smell gasoline.
So my question is if my problem is the wires or if it could be stale gas. If anyone could help me, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks for the help in advance,
George


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Starting Problems (RabbitGTI1983)*

Since no one else jumped in, I will give it a try.
First, determine if your problem is fuel or ignition. I am assuming the engine has good compression (ruling out a broken timing belt, major engine problems, etc.)
Pull a spark plug wire and hold it near the engine block. Have a friend crank the engine over a few revolutions. Do NOT do this if you have raw gas nearby! 
If no spark, make necessary repairs to ignition system. Check coil and primary wiring (small wires). Check for voltage to coil. Make sure cap and rotor are seated correctly.
If you see the spark jump, then the ignition system is functional; check the fuel system. Your possible problem areas are injectors, fuel distributor, fuel filter, and fuel pump. You have a Bosch Jetronic fuel system, which is mechanical with a few electronic enhancements. Start with the simple things first.
Does the fuel pump buzz when you crank over the engine? It should buzz a few seconds and then shut off. If so, it is working, but you cannot determine pressure (about 60 psi) without test equipment. If no buzz, you have pump or wiring problems. The fuel pump is located under the left side (driver's side) of the car, in front of the fuel tank, attached to the frame rail in a rubber case. Check for voltage, which could indicate a bad relay or faulty wiring. Fuel pump relay is located on the fuse panel above the driver's left foot.
If fuel pump is OK, pull a fuel injector and see if it is functioning. Fuel injectors are located on the back side of the head, and are held in by rubber O-rings. Gently coax the injector out by pulling straight. You will probably break the O-ring, so replace as necessary. With an injector out and pointing into a clear container, have a friend crank over the engine; you should get a fine constant spray pattern. If not, you have a blockage, such as injectors, fuel distributor, or fuel filter. If you have any doubts about doing this procedure, STOP, get a professional, and prevent a fire or explosion.
The fuel filter is located under the hood, probably on the left (driver's side) fender tower. When you loosen the fitting, gasoline will spray everywhere (remember 60 psi), so put a shop rag over it, and wear safety glasses.
The fuel distributor is is the black metal casting with all the fuel lines attached, located on top of the air filter housing in front of the left fender tower. The distibutor can be removed and disassembled, and you can check to make sure the piston inside is operating freely. If not pull out the piston and clean it. This is probably beyond the ability of most amatuer mechanics. Bad or stale fuel can cause problems here. Again, watch for high fuel pressure.
Anyway, just a few ideas.
A good service manual will help a lot. The late John Muir (Santa Fé, NM) published a Rabbit repair book, that is good for the amateur mechanic. It is called something like Poor Richard's Rabbit Book, a Manual of Step by Step Procedures for the Compleat Idiot. I am not sure if it is still available or not.
Good luck!









_Modified by alpinweiss at 9:37 PM 10-12-2007_


_Modified by alpinweiss at 9:22 AM 10-13-2007_


----------



## kfalk (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Starting Problems (alpinweiss)*

sounds like that guys got it pretty well laid out for you. only thing i can say is before you pull out an injector, pull the plug on it and see if you get power to that when you crank it over. if not, then it could be something along the lines of a cam or crank position sensor.
good luck


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Starting Problems (kfalk)*

Does the CIS 1.8 have a Crank/Cam PS?


----------



## kfalk (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Starting Problems (wolfsbur)*

good call. i looked it up, and you're right, no cam or crank pos sensor. my bad.


----------

